# Anyway to backup mt DVDs to my NAS?



## Annabellewu (Mar 6, 2014)

Recently, I replaced my busted Buffalo LinkStation NAS drive with a dual-disk Synology NAS. I have 200+ DVDs that want to backup to my NAS. If possible, I hope it will suffer a litter loss or without lossless.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I use MakeMKV to rip my DVDs and Blu-ray discs. It's a very easy program to use. A movie DVD is usually around 4-5 GB. If you want to make them smaller, then you can use another program called Handbrake. Both programs are free.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Annabellewu said:


> Recently, I replaced my busted Buffalo LinkStation NAS drive with a dual-disk Synology NAS. I have 200+ DVDs that want to backup to my NAS. If possible, I hope it will suffer a litter loss or without lossless.


I have a 412+ Synology.... If your computer is on the same network, it is possible to transfer them to the Synology directly over the network...

For convenience I have my movies ripping straight to the DISCSTATION/VIDEO folder on the Synology....This makes them available to any device on my network including iPADs, ROKU and DNLA devices such as my bluray player and smart HDTV...

VERY nice technology by SYNOLOGY - highly recommended as NAS unit - and it does sooo much more ... IF your thinking about getting one as a NAS/Server be sure to get the + model as the others will not run PLEX.

:sn:


----------



## jb5200 (Aug 20, 2010)

I actually rip all of my dvd/bd with AnyDVDHD (expensive, bought a lifetime membership but worth it) to my server and then I convert my dvd's to ISO's with DVD Shrink and get rid of the ads and shrink it so it fits perfectly to a DVDR disc if I want and I use IMG Burn for my bd's and then I play them off the server and it works really well. I don't compress any of my bd movies this way but the files are relatively large 35-45gb but I have a very large home server so that's ok!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

jb5200 said:


> I actually rip all of my dvd/bd with AnyDVDHD (expensive, bought a lifetime membership but worth it) to my server and then I convert my dvd's to ISO's with DVD Shrink and get rid of the ads and shrink it so it fits perfectly to a DVDR disc if I want and I use IMG Burn for my bd's and then I play them off the server and it works really well. I don't compress any of my bd movies this way but the files are relatively large 35-45gb but I have a very large home server so that's ok!


Thats why I love DVDFAB - it does all in one package - but expensive as well lddude:


----------

